# Funny Dressage spoof :D



## back again (Mar 29, 2011)

I was just looking at some dressage vids on you tube today and saw this...

it wasnt quite what i was looking for, but made me laugh so I thought i'd share :lol:

This is the link:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Isn't it funny  Ive seen if before. Another good vid is one called "tina humphrey canine style" A dog doing dressage. Absoloutly amazing!


----------

